# Rockies-Red Sox World Series???



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wouldn't that be something? I cannot believe what my Rockies have been doing this last 6 weeks!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm still a little bitter towards Holliday for beating Chipper outta the batting title there at the end. :lol: (I REALLY hope he beats out Rollins for MVP which I think he will; especially since their still in it.)
Rockies are sure on one helluva run lately, but I still really like the bats in Arizona too. Both NL teams are so young which makes this even a better and more exciting postseason to watch.

AL dominates w/ their pitching this year which we all know is so crucial to the postseason. It's way lopsided but, anything can happen.

Beckett, Schilling, Dice-K or Sabathia,Carmona,Westbrook/Byrd
It's sadly going to be a case of picking your poison for the NL teams IMO and all I can say is good luck.

For me it would be quite an upset for the NL to take it down, but I would be ecstatic. 
GO DAWGS!!:beer:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Holliday almost backed his way out of the batting title in that tiebreaker game. When he was 1 for 5 and looking at a 1 for 6, he could have ended up with a lower BA, but luckily, he ended up 2 for 6 that night.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Indians up 3-1 over Boston! I don't think Boston can repeat what they did to the Yankees by coming back in the ALCS when the Red Sox's won the World Series. If The Rockies don't cool down, it should be a good series between the Indians and Rockies!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just as good this way anyway. I hate it when the Red Sox come to town anyway; there are almost as many Boston fans at Coors Field as there are Rockies fans. Maybe a World Series would be different...?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just shows how pathetic Denver sports fans are anyway. The only fans that have half an ounce of loyalty are Bronco fans, and even they are getting fed up right about now! :evil:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

CLE or BOS better hope they have to play a game 7 this way it will allow the rockies to cool down a little. They are on a great roll.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

hagfan72 said:


> Just shows how pathetic Denver sports fans are anyway. The only fans that have half an ounce of loyalty are Bronco fans, and even they are getting fed up right about now! :evil:


Not all BRONCO fans are fed up! All teams go through growing pains and the BRONCOS just two years ago were in the AFCCG and with many injuries and young players, the rebuilding stage is upon us. I'm not a Rockies fan but i listen to 950 the Fan and you're right. It seems the sports fans around there have jumped ship from the BRONCOS to the Rockies and they weren't even Rockies fans before. I usually root for the American league teams in the WS (except Yankees).


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

The biggest problem here is all the Californians that have invaded and diluted the pool of fans here. I am a die-hard Bronco and Rockies fan, and it irks me to see all the weak fans in the stands at Mile Hi and all the empty seats at Coors Field as recently as a month ago.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Red Sox surprised me! How about them BRONCOS! They almost let one slip away but the defense is much improved since before the bye, hell the whole team acted like they wanted to play. Let's hope the BRONCOS keep it up, Green Bay next Monday.

Rockies will have a battle with the Sox. Both are on a streak and anxious to see who comes in with the momentum.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Been busy partying over here in Boston , yep undefeted Patriots and now the Sox in the World series  A guy can drink only so many beers and just to let you all know the girls get a little frisky at the sport bars when the home teams are doing so well. But its not all puppy dogs and rainbows, these late nights and wild woman are making me tired, I am crawling to work every other day :lol:

Red sox in 5 Games!! 8)


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

Go Padres :lol:


----------

